# who ist this girl?



## dave_1673 (Nov 24, 2009)

Please help me!
who ist this girl?
have she a my space site or yahoo group? 

View attachment 125777111763666+.jpg


----------



## The Fez (Nov 24, 2009)

It's me, but only on saturdays


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 24, 2009)

Glancing quickly I thought her shirt said Meat Eater.


----------



## jtgw (Nov 24, 2009)

if only it did


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 24, 2009)

*sigh* When will I get my very own stalker?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 24, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> *sigh* When will I get my very own stalker?



you can have mine


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 24, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> you can have mine



Is he suuuuuuuuuuper creepy? I only want a super creepy one.


----------



## BoomSnap (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude, you're doing this sooooo wrong. You need to blow up that picture, slap it on a sandwich board and go up and down busy streets asking people who she is. I wish you the best of luck on your noble quest sir.


----------



## dave_1673 (Nov 24, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> *sigh* When will I get my very own stalker?


----------



## BoomSnap (Nov 24, 2009)

dave_1673 said:


>




HAHAHAHA


----------



## dave_1673 (Nov 24, 2009)

ok sorry!!!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 24, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Is he suuuuuuuuuuper creepy? I only want a super creepy one.



She, and she's more annoying than creepy so guess that means I'm stuck with her?


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 24, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> She, and she's more annoying than creepy so guess that means I'm stuck with her?



Yeah....I would just beat up a girl stalker...so you can keep her.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 24, 2009)

This is my method.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This is my method.



Holy sh.. that has to be the greatest post I've seen thus far.  Your rep page is gonna overflow after that lol.


----------



## dave_1673 (Nov 24, 2009)

ok sorry,i move this in the paysite board,ok


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

dave_1673 said:


> ok sorry,i move this in the paysite board,ok



I don't think people are annoyed at the wrong choice of forum, I think the ladies are annoyed because this seems stalkerish. If you don't know this girl and you just posted her picture on a public forum asking for info about her, that's just weird. I wouldn't want someone doing that to me.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> This is my method.



Um.. for some reason it won't let me rep you. It says I have to spread it around (wth?). Sorry!


----------



## dave_1673 (Nov 24, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I don't think people are annoyed at the wrong choice of forum, I think the ladies are annoyed because this seems stalkerish. If you don't know this girl and you just posted her picture on a public forum asking for info about her, that's just weird. I wouldn't want someone doing that to me.



im not a stalker i see her pic in the (www) and i think she looking beautyful,thats all


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 24, 2009)

dave_1673 said:


> im not a stalker i see her pic in the (www) and i think she looking beautyful,thats all



Don't mind the clusterfuck dave. That tends to happen around here. Doesn't look like anybody here knows who she is. She's cute though, where did you find her? I like the photo, it shows personality.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 24, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Don't mind the clusterfuck dave. That tends to happen around here. Doesn't look like anybody here knows who she is. She's cute though, where did you find her? I like the photo, it shows personality.



He's not asking for her phone number or actual GPS location, he's asking if she has a yahoo group. It's clearly a picture that was taken by the woman to be posted online---it's not as if it's a group photo taken at a party or a candid shot of somebody in public. It's also likely a photo taken to post on some fat positive/FA website like Dims or Curvage or some other community, so I doubt she has a super extra strict expectation of somebody not emailing or PM'ing her to say he is attracted to her.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 24, 2009)

We are in grave danger.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

dave_1673 said:


> Please help me!
> who ist this girl?
> have she a my space site or yahoo group?



_*Too much makeup. I'm sorry she looks like a drag queen, you sure it's a girl? *_


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*Too much makeup. I'm sorry she looks like a drag queen, you sure it's a girl? *_



Tsk Tsk.. low blow


----------



## Isa (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*Too much makeup. I'm sorry she looks like a drag queen, you sure it's a girl? *_



Is your only purpose on Dim to offend?


----------



## stldpn (Nov 24, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Yeah....I would just beat up a girl stalker...so you can keep her.



You don't even want to know what she wants to do to the male stalkers.....


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

Isa said:


> Is your only purpose on Dim to offend?



_*No. Why do you say that? You have a problem with my opinions? I say what's on my mind. I have complimented many women on this board. People are too polite. *_


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*No. Why do you say that? You have a problem with my opinions? I say what's on my mind. I have complimented many women on this board. People are too polite. *_



Well I must say, everything I have seen you post so far has been negative. Your face may be happy, but the rest of you screams miserable.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> People are too polite.



Politeness is not a bad thing. :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Well I must say, everything I have seen you post so far has been negative. Your face may be happy, but the rest of you screams miserable.


*
So what? The only difference between me and some other fake ass people is that I tell the truth, I will say whatever I am thinking whether GOOD OR BAD. You think I'm miserable for that? Please, lady. LOL. I have nice looks, good health,a loving boyfriend, a master's degree in the life sciences, and I'm going to earn a teaching license. Miserable? NO. LOL *


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*No. Why do you say that? You have a problem with my opinions? I say what's on my mind. I have complimented many women on this board. People are too polite. *_





DitzyBrunette said:


> Politeness is not a bad thing. :happy:



What Ditzy said. Happyface, I've seen you compliment women and yes, that's cool. There's no reason to not be polite tho. We're not here to criticize that woman. She might read this board.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*No. Why do you say that? You have a problem with my opinions? I say what's on my mind. I have complimented many women on this board. People are too polite. *_



Happy...just wanted to point out that someone had an opinion on what you said. You like voicing opinions, so, maybe others get to do the same. I hate the term catty, but, you have said this board is full of the stuff...yet, what you said here was pretty...catty. Lots of opinionated folks on this board...you don't get to be the only one. That's good...right?


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Happy...just wanted to point out that someone had an opinion on what you said. You like voicing opinions, so, maybe others get to do the same. I hate the term catty, but, you have said this board is full of the stuff...yet, what you said here was pretty...catty. Lots of opinionated folks on this board...you don't get to be the only one. That's good...right?


_*
Sorry, Mossy. I tell it like it is. And you know what? Women are not used to that. The only people who have criticized me on this board are women. I have never been criticized by a man. Women are raised to be polite, "oh, you can't hurt their wittle feelins'". I'm not that kind of person. I call it as I see it. Some of these women on this board aren't used to that and weren't raised like that, so they get shocked. But one thing I am not--I am not a miserable person. In fact, I am very happy for my life and my accomplishments. *_


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*
> Sorry, Mossy. I tell it like it is. And you know what? Women are not used to that. The only people who have criticized me on this board are women. I have never been criticized by a man. Women are raised to be polite, "oh, you can't hurt their wittle feelins'". I'm not that kind of person. I call it as I see it. Some of these women on this board aren't used to that and weren't raised like that, so they get shocked. But one thing I am not--I am not a miserable person. In fact, I am very happy for my life and my accomplishments. *_



LOL oh lord you giving Mossy a lecture about telling it like it is.... gmafb


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 24, 2009)

Isa said:


> Is your only purpose on Dim to offend?



She is doing a bang up job isn't she?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 24, 2009)

I Keeps It Real.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Well I must say, everything I have seen you post so far has been negative. Your face may be happy, but the rest of you screams miserable.


_*
Can you find my negative posts? Send a link. Why is it negative to you? HAVE I ATTACKED ANYONE ON THIS BOARD PERSONALLY? The only negative thing I have said is on this thread, yeah, I said she wore too much makeup, and? 




Many of my posts have been about politics and yes, I fucking hate the political situation in this country. I hate what this country has become under years of greed. I'm sorry if I'm passionate about that. 


Just because I have an alternative argument to many topics and don't go along with the typical responses makes me a negative person?

Whatever......... *_


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> Sorry, Mossy. I tell it like it is. And you know what? Women are not used to that. The only people who have criticized me on this board are women. I have never been criticized by a man. Women are raised to be polite, "oh, you can't hurt their wittle feelins'". I'm not that kind of person. I call it as I see it. Some of these women on this board aren't used to that and weren't raised like that, so they get shocked. But one thing I am not--I am not a miserable person. In fact, I am very happy for my life and my accomplishments.



Women aren't used to other women expressing feelings?? Have you even read any of this forum at all?? I've yet to see a single female on Dimensions who has an issue with expressing how they feel, whether good or bad (I invite you to read the bully thread so you can see that you're not the only person with an "opinion"  ). But there's a big difference - you seem to be bitchy to almost everyone, whereas the rest of us try to contain our bitchiness. Put a cap on it for Pete's sake. No one will EVER buy the whole "I speak my mind" crap as an excuse to get away with being nasty for no reason. Fine, you think the girl wears too much make up? Well she didn't ask for your opinion, and I'm sure she couldn't care less. A lot of people here think you need an attitude adjustment - sucks to be judged when you didn't ask for it, doesn't it?


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> Can you find my negative posts? HAVE I ATTACKED ANYONE ON THIS BOARD PERSONALLY?



Yes and yes. You opened two threads to insult the entire forum. Fonts and Youth violence. Links not necessary.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*
> Sorry, Mossy. I tell it like it is. And you know what? Women are not used to that. The only people who have criticized me on this board are women. I have never been criticized by a man. Women are raised to be polite, "oh, you can't hurt their wittle feelins'". I'm not that kind of person. I call it as I see it. Some of these women on this board aren't used to that and weren't raised like that, so they get shocked. But one thing I am not--I am not a miserable person. In fact, I am very happy for my life and my accomplishments. *_



Well, I never said you were miserable. Ummmmm. I was merely pointing out that there are other women out here and they are as vocal as you. Why not just view a woman telling you like it is ( in their opinion ) as something great...stickin' it to the ' man '...the powers that want the womenfolk to be passive and mealy mouthed ?

Have you MET some of the women on this board? lol I am serious. You just have to understand that you will get as good as you give. You can't expect your ' cattiness ' will be met with silence. You have not been silent about it. It's all good...right?


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Women aren't used to other women expressing feelings?? Have you even read any of this forum at all?? I've yet to see a single female on Dimensions who has an issue with expressing how they feel, whether good or bad (I invite you to read the bully thread so you can see that you're not the only person with an "opinion"  ). But there's a big difference - you seem to be bitchy to almost everyone, whereas the rest of us try to contain our bitchiness. Put a cap on it for Pete's sake. No one will EVER buy the whole "I speak my mind" crap as an excuse to get away with being nasty for no reason. Fine, you think the girl wears too much make up? Well she didn't ask for your opinion, and I'm sure she couldn't care less. A lot of people here think you need an attitude adjustment - sucks to be judged when you didn't ask for it, doesn't it?



*
You have proven my point. Thanks. You, cinna, and the other girl gang up on me because of what I said about some picture. Is she your sister? Is she your best friend? You don't even know her and you want to cry because I criticized her picture.

This is one of the reasons, I have few female friends and choose to hang out with men. Why does my opinion bother you so much? If you don't like it, you can move the hell along. Seems like you like ganging up on me, you follow me around up in every post to say something. 

I'm not containing my bitchiness just to appease some sensitive people. Don't fucking tell me what I can say or not. 

Got it?

*


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

Some people's kids, I swear..


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Yes and yes. You opened two threads to insult the entire forum. Fonts and Youth violence. Links not necessary.


_*
You are grasping at straws. None of those threads were negative. LOL

That font thread was light-hearted. And yes, youth violence is a problem and an issue that is not discussed enough. Obviously, you find an interest in what I say, you jump at me in every thread. Why do you follow me so much? *_


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Some people's kids, I swear..


_*
I am not going to get nasty because I love this site to get banned. You think I'm mean, you haven't seen anything yet. Don't even go there, lady. *_


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> You are grasping at straws. None of those threads were negative. LOL
> 
> That font thread was light-hearted. And yes, youth violence is a problem and an issue that is not discussed enough. Obviously, you find an interest in what I say, you jump at me in every thread. Why do you follow me so much?



I follow you? Have I been drugged and didn't know what was going on? I certainly don't recall following you. Do not flatter yourself. I think I replied to like two things you've written before this thread. Get over yourself. Confidence is a good thing. Truly believing you're God's gift to the world is NOT. You just really need a lesson on how to act like a lady (and some forum decorum lessons to boot). 
I don't do internet drama so feel free to continue to make things up in your head. I'm amused. :happy:


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 24, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Some people's kids, I swear..



Amen to that


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Amen to that



*Yeah, tag team match. Typical.......*


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I follow you? Have I been drugged and didn't know what was going on? I certainly don't recall following you. Do not flatter yourself. I think I replied to like two things you've written before this thread. Get over yourself. Confidence is a good thing. Truly believing you're God's gift to the world is NOT. You just really need a lesson on how to act like a lady (and some forum decorum lessons to boot).
> I don't do internet drama so feel free to continue to make things up in your head. I'm amused. :happy:



_*You don't do internet drama, yet you are engaging in it. I will be a lady when the time permits, otherwise, I will be a bitch when I feel like it. 

See, I'm not so one-dimensional after all.

If my opinions bother the hell out of you, why not put me on ignore? I don't know you. Because like a typical chick, you love drama. 

So answer my question, is that your sister on that pic? Why do you care? 

*_


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 24, 2009)

Happyface, there is a difference between expressing an opinion and being an outright bitch.

IMJUSTSAYIN.

eta- apparently you embrace bitchiness.

nothing further.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> Happyface, there is a difference between expressing an opinion and being an outright bitch.
> 
> IMJUSTSAYIN.



*Another catty female huh? Well, if I'm a bitch, that's fine. That's not such a bad word. So? I can be a lady at times. *


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> *Yeah, tag team match. Typical.......*



Yes we are a tag team, i expect the WWF to be contacting us any day now.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 24, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Tsk Tsk.. low blow



no kidding..what if she is on this site and sees that... that could wound big time


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*You don't do internet drama, yet you are engaging in it. I will be a lady when the time permits, otherwise, I will be a bitch to those that merit it.
> 
> If my opinions bother the hell out, why not put me on ignore? I don't know you.
> 
> ...



This is not "engaging in drama", this is an attempt at trying to get someone to see the views and opinions of others. When someone is typing in ginormous bold font and making veiled threats and acting like she's all big and bad (_internet muscles, yeah!_) that, my dear, is internet drama. I've yet to "raise my voice" or try to intimidate anyone. You can not say the same. 

No, clearly the girl is not related to anyone who has posted in this thread. The point (_sigh_) is you are being rude for absolutely no reason. Now, and this is just a guess (but I believe it is so) perhaps other people (notice it is more than just one person) have reacted to this remark from you because it's the straw that broke the camel's back? Enough negativity and a few people just finally all rolled their eyes and decided that we wanted to be just like you and "voice an opinion". If we're playing Q&A, how about we ask YOU why is it ok for YOU to be a royal.. er, any-word-that-prevents-banning.. but when someone else does it, it's wrong? Enlighten us on the rules, perhaps? You can be rude to whoever you want but if the tables are turned, it's not cool?


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 24, 2009)

*Whose my tag team partner?!*


----------



## Donna (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> Can you find my negative posts? Send a link. Why is it negative to you? HAVE I ATTACKED ANYONE ON THIS BOARD PERSONALLY? The only negative thing I have said is on this thread, yeah, I said she wore too much makeup, and?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As for links, here are a few I found in doing a quick search of posts I have read:

Working backwards in this thread.

And this one isnt exactly dripping in positive attitude.

Theres this one, where you are basically complaining about crowdsthe LOL added in does NOT make it positive.


And then of course there is this stellar example of positive attitude.

I recall another post, which I did not find in searching, where you referred to another woman as a trollop.

No, you don't have to attack personally....your modus operandi seems to be large, broad brush stroke judgments and condescension. And you know what, the woman whose picture you insulted may not be my sister, in fact I don't even know her, but she is a human being who deserves better than to be slurred by some faceless stranger on the internet. It's not about politeness as much as its about simple human decency.

If your posting pattern here is "calling it as you see it" than I would surmise you see the world through some pretty shitty colored glasses.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> This is not "engaging in drama", this is an attempt at trying to get someone to see the views and opinions of others. When someone is typing in ginormous bold font and making veiled threats and acting like she's all big and bad (_internet muscles, yeah!_) that, my dear, is internet drama. I've yet to "raise my voice" or try to intimidate anyone. You can not say the same.
> 
> No, clearly the girl is not related to anyone who has posted in this thread. The point (_sigh_) is you are being rude for absolutely no reason. Now, and this is just a guess (but I believe it is so) perhaps other people (notice it is more than just one person) have reacted to this remark from you because it's the straw that broke the camel's back? Enough negativity and a few people just finally all rolled their eyes and decided that we wanted to be just like you and "voice an opinion". If we're playing Q&A, how about we ask YOU why is it ok for YOU to be a royal.. er, any-word-that-prevents-banning.. but when someone else does it, it's wrong? Enlighten us on the rules, perhaps? You can be rude to whoever you want but if the tables are turned, it's not cool?



_*
I normally type in big, bold font, regular font bores me. You think I will change how I post just because some catty females react negatively? Nah. You don't phase me. I've never been rude to anyone in particular until they start attacking me. *_


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*
> I normally type in big, bold font, regular font bores me. You think I will change how I post just because some catty females react negatively? Nah. You don't phase me. I've never been rude to anyone in particular until they start attacking me. *_



So you just choose to be rude in general and wait for someone to call you out?

gotcha!


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

Donna said:


> As for links, here are a few I found in doing a quick search of posts I have read:
> 
> Working backwards in this thread.
> 
> ...


_*
LOL. I have you foaming at the mouth now. It's amazing the power one person can have. Who are you? I've never even fonted with you before. 

But still, those posts are nothing. I hate crowds. LOL. And for you to take the time to look me up shows that I have power over you. LOL. 

Crybaby.
*_


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 24, 2009)

there is a BIG difference between having an opinion and putting someone down.... mask it how you want

you can serve s*** with a smile and tell everyone it is cake, but you still KNOW it is really s***!


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> So you just choose to be rude in general and wait for someone to call you out?
> 
> gotcha!



_*Damn, who are you? Who are these chicks foaming at the mouth because of me? LMAOOOOOOO. *_


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 24, 2009)

*yes... laugh your ass off off off off off off off.
*


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> *yes... laugh your ass off off off off off off off.
> *



_*I'm quite amused over here. *_


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> I normally type in big, bold font, regular font bores me. You think I will change how I post just because some catty females react negatively? Nah. You don't phase me. I've never been rude to anyone in particular until they start attacking me.



Ok, as an aside, for the record, I am not a catty female. I've been on here since March and I will open the floor here - Does ANYONE, anyone at ALL, have any problem with me being catty? Mean? Bitchy? A bully? A tag-team partner in any forum disagreements? I can guess the answer will be no. Stop projecting your issues and insecurities on others. If you feel you MUST continue to behave like this then fine, have at it. I've gotten my opinion off my chest while still trying to retain some semblance of good manners (as much as possible) and there's nothing more to say.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*Too much makeup. I'm sorry she looks like a drag queen, you sure it's a girl? *_



I'm thinkin' someone's jealous


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*I'm quite amused over here. *_



I BET IM MORE AMUSED THAN YOU.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 24, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Ok, as an aside, for the record, I am not a catty female. I've been on here since March and I will open the floor here - Does ANYONE, anyone at ALL, have any problem with me being catty? Mean? Bitchy? A bully? A tag-team partner in any forum disagreements? I can guess the answer will be no. Stop projecting your issues and insecurities on others. If you feel you MUST continue to behave like this then fine, have at it. I've gotten my opinion off my chest while still trying to retain some semblance of good manners (as much as possible) and there's nothing more to say.



You can be my tag-team partner. :blush:


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Ok, as an aside, for the record, I am not a catty female. I've been on here since March and I will open the floor here - Does ANYONE, anyone at ALL, have any problem with me being catty? Mean? Bitchy? A bully? A tag-team partner in any forum disagreements? I can guess the answer will be no. Stop projecting your issues and insecurities on others. If you feel you MUST continue to behave like this then fine, have at it. I've gotten my opinion off my chest while still trying to retain some semblance of good manners (as much as possible) and there's nothing more to say.



*Yawn............*


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I'm thinkin' someone's jealous



_*<Chokes on my popcorn>*_


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> You can be my tag-team partner. :blush:



Yay ~ my first 



happyface83 said:


> Yawn............



Wait, that means we win, right? Awesome. I can tuck away my inner catty biotch for the evening.
Now I'm gonna go shower. I feel so dirty.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 24, 2009)

.



.



.



.



.



.



.



.



.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

_*People here take me too damn seriously. The point is, yeah, I can be bitchy, but that's just me. *_


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 24, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I'm thinkin' someone's jealous



Thank you. 



happyface83 said:


> _*<Chokes on my popcorn>*_



For this.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Yay ~ my first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*You are so silly.........*_


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*People here take me too damn seriously. The point is, yeah, I can be bitchy, but that's just me. *_


If it could only be true that anyone takes you seriously after the behavior you have shown here.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 24, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> If it could only be true that anyone takes you seriously after the behavior you have shown here.



Amen! I take YOU seriously though OWA!


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> Amen! I take YOU seriously though OWA!



*Aw, little groupie. So cute....guess that makes me the forum villain. I'm honored. ..*


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

Isa said:


> Is your only purpose on Dim to offend?





LisaInNC said:


> Well I must say, everything I have seen you post so far has been negative. Your face may be happy, but the rest of you screams miserable.





DitzyBrunette said:


> Politeness is not a bad thing. :happy:





cinnamitch said:


> LOL oh lord you giving Mossy a lecture about telling it like it is.... gmafb





Saoirse said:


> Happyface, there is a difference between expressing an opinion and being an outright bitch.
> 
> IMJUSTSAYIN.
> 
> ...




_*What a bunch of catty females. Catching feelings off a picture. Wimps*_


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> *Aw, little groupie. So cute....guess that makes me the forum villain. I'm honored. ..*



Oh no little one, to be the forum villain, people would actually have to take what you say as serious and that just isn't going to happen. It never hurts to have aspirations though, so keep trying.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Oh no little one, to be the forum villain, people would actually have to take what you say as serious and that just isn't going to happen. It never hurts to have aspirations though, so keep trying.



_*Want some milk with that purr? I have several of you catty females wrapped around my finger. Stop lying. *_


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

_*You do realize returning your cattiness to me, makes me amped up even more right? *_


----------



## Carrie (Nov 24, 2009)

WTF, I thought fat people were jolly.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 24, 2009)

This is the new jolly.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

Carrie said:


> WTF, I thought fat people were jolly.


*
I thought so too. I've never seen so many catty females on one board. Crying over one comment I made about a pic. Sensitive crybabies. They really need to grow a backbone. 

But you are cool, Carrie. One of the few really awesome ones.*


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 24, 2009)

SPARKNOTES FOR THIS THREAD:

Dude: Anyone know who this is? (pic)

Members: No. And it seems a little stalkerish.

Happyface:


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*Want some milk with that purr? I have several of you catty females wrapped around my finger. Stop lying. *_



No sweetie, what you have is a very big head and while that thing is so inflated, there really is no point in conversing SERIOUSLY w/ you! I think you just get off on stirring the pot. You sit sharpening your nails just waiting for someone to say something about whatever you have typed. Lord knows there are too many people like that in the world to waste so much energy on. And yeah I am an OWA groupie. I admire people who are cool and positive! So... peace out! :kiss2:


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 24, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> SPARKNOTES FOR THIS THREAD:
> 
> Dude: Anyone know who this is? (pic)
> 
> ...



I owe you rep for the next three years. Thank you


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> No sweetie, what you have is a very big head and while that thing is so inflated, there really is no point in conversing SERIOUSLY w/ you! I think you just get off on stirring the pot. You sit sharpening your nails just waiting for someone to say something about whatever you have typed. Lord knows there are too many people like that in the world to waste so much energy on. And yeah I am an OWA groupie. I admire people who are cool and positive! So... peace out! :kiss2:



_*Run, run, scutter along and never come back. I'm allergic to cats anyway.*_


----------



## Carrie (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> *
> I thought so too. I've never seen so many catty females on one board. Crying over one comment I made about a pic. Sensitive crybabies. They really need to grow a backbone.
> *


Sorry, hf, but the irony train went chugging by again. That was really, really, really not my point.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> SPARKNOTES FOR THIS THREAD:
> 
> Dude: Anyone know who this is? (pic)
> 
> ...



I've never run out of rep before, what a bad time for it to happen


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*Want some milk with that purr? I have several of you catty females wrapped around my finger. Stop lying. *_



Better watch us old cats, we have a tendency to skip the purring and just scratch your eyes out. Hiss


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I've never run out of rep before, what a bad time for it to happen



*LOOK she's back! I swear cats love drama! *


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 24, 2009)

I like how this 'tard has this in it's profile "Biography:
Sweet, sexy, sensitive"

OMFG YOU'RE ALL SO SENSITIVE LOL

You can all stop feeding the troll now.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 24, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I've never run out of rep before, what a bad time for it to happen




got it covered


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

_*Well, I have a life. I'm going to get some sleep and have hot, filthy morning sex with my man tomorrow. 


I'm sure most of you cats are single and lonely wishing for some action.

Been fun having me toss and twirl you little over-sensitive fat kittens around. 


Tootles. LOL   *_


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*Well, I have a life. I'm going to get some sleep and have hot, filthy morning sex with my man tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I'm sure most of you cats are single and lonely wishing for some action.
> ...



One word. ANTIBIOTICS (it will clear up the filthy ) Night Night little one. Sleep tight.... don't let the old kitties scratc... um bite


----------



## mossystate (Nov 24, 2009)

I am going to take my lonely fat kitten ass to bed and masturbate.


Keepin' it real.....yo.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> got it covered



Thank you :happy:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 24, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I like how this 'tard has this in it's profile "Biography:
> Sweet, sexy, sensitive"



The irony, oh the irony...



> You can all stop feeding the troll now.



I thought men loved catfights. If there were mud or pudding involved maybe it would've been better. 



mossystate said:


> I am going to take my lonely fat kitten ass to bed and masturbate.
> 
> Keepin' it real.....yo.



Great minds think alike.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 24, 2009)

This thread has long outlived it's usefulness and continues to degenerate - seems like a record pace!

/closed for now - at the very least.


----------

